# Diablo 2: Cinematics



## Nelia (28. Juni 2008)

Zur Feier des Tages hier alle original Diablo 2 Cinematics zum runterladen. In Quicktime. Geht 27 Min.

www.fuhrberg-network.de/diablo2_cinematics.rar


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

danke sehr
aber die sind doch sicher alle auf youtube zu sehn!?


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juni 2008)

ihr faulen Säcke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spielt das Spiel gefälligst durch um die Cinematics zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

ich habs durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sogar mehrmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das muss man sagen waren die highlits des spiels =)


----------



## Wílów1991 (28. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich habs durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


  habs auch durch mehrmals und die cinematics vor allem das letzte mit Tyrael hammer geil *-* will auch so flügeL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gyrlin (28. Juni 2008)

Habs auch mehrmals durchgezockt xD

Einfach nen hammergeiles Spiel.


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

Wílów1991 schrieb:


> habs auch durch mehrmals und die cinematics vor allem das letzte mit Tyrael hammer geil *-* will auch so flügeL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer weiss vllt implementieren sie ja son item wo du so ähnliche flügel bekommst im d2 gibty ja auch tyraels rüstung ... is ja glaub das seltenste item


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Naja das seltenste wohl eher nicht. Aber es gibt in Diablo 2 Tyraels Rüstung (ganz unten) und seine Runenklinge Blauzorn (das erste)

Aber so ne Flügelrüstung wäre schon schick. Ich vertraue Blizzard da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

die rüssis und schwerter wecken wirklich erinnerungen^^


----------



## Nelia (28. Juni 2008)

Die sind nicht von YouTube sondern original aus dem Spiel. Is schon witzig wie klein die Auflösung war ^^. Aber beim anschaun kommen echte Gefühle auf hehe.


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

aber sicher das seltenste uniqe ... was mich mal gelesen habe ... und da kannst mir noch was sagen aber das taucht so selten auf ...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich habs durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HEY!^^ im spiel gibts nur 1 Highlight! und das ist dann wenn man den Char erstellt und hört dann auf wenn diablo tot da liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bzw. baal)


----------



## oneq (28. Juni 2008)

die Rüstung "Tyraels Macht" und der Bogen "Windmacht" sind definitiv die seltensten Items im Spiel, da sie ein itemlvl von glaube ich 88 haben, was einzigartig ist und sie dazu bringen, nur sehr selten zu droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

naja ich muss sagen windforce hab ich öfters in trade foren / game gesehn als tyraels ... und ich hab selber auch über 4 jahre d2 gespielt


----------



## Taller Ghost Walt (29. Juni 2008)

Hey, dank dir - ist schön, die alten Videos mal wieder zu sehen. Da bekommt man wieder echt Lust, das Spiel mal wieder auszupacken.

Aaaaaber (war ja klar, dass wieder einer meckern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) : Da fehlt doch eines! Das Abschluss-Video des Hauptspiels, in dem der vermeintliche Tyrael sein wahres Gesicht zeigt!

Grüße,
Walt


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat sich das Video nicht extrahieren lassen. Sorry x).


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Die sind nicht von YouTube sondern original aus dem Spiel. Is schon witzig wie klein die Auflösung war ^^. Aber beim anschaun kommen echte Gefühle auf hehe.



das die aus YouTube seien hat auch niemand behauptet =) Es hat nur jmd gefragt warum man sich das über deinen Link herunterladen solle, wenn man diese Cinematics auch über YouTube sehen kann....


----------



## Taller Ghost Walt (29. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat sich das Video nicht extrahieren lassen. Sorry x).



Ahso - Na, ein Grund mehr, es mal wieder zu spielen...

Btw, auch genial war ja der erste Teaser von 1998:
>>Download<<
Hat eine herrlich gruselige Atmosphäre!

Grüße,
Walt


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> die Rüstung "Tyraels Macht" und der Bogen "Windmacht" sind definitiv die seltensten Items im Spiel, da sie ein itemlvl von glaube ich 88 haben, was einzigartig ist und sie dazu bringen, nur sehr selten zu droppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also Windmacht ist definitiv nicht selten. Den hatte ich schon doppelt und dreifach.
Und was bitte ist das Itemlevel? Soweit ich weiß gibts bei Diablo nur das minimale Monsterlevel als Beschränkung für den Drop. Und da liegt Tyraels Macht mit 87 wirklich sehr hoch, aber Windmacht wird schon von Shaefers Hammer überboten (80 - 83). Bei Ringen und Amus gibts auch höhere wie WF. Azurewrath und der Großvater liegen bei 85 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

